# 1 male 3 females



## germanchick09 (Jul 27, 2010)

okay people before you start bashing me with rude comments or telling me what to do. I have had bettas for the past 10 years. I have a 10 gal, its inhabitants are 2 bumblebee catfish, 3 ghost shrimp, my male HMPK Kane, and 3 females. My tank is planted very well. I have been watching my fish pretty much 24/7..well maybe 22/7...bathroom breaks...lol... This tank has been occupied like this for the past 15days. I figured Kane would constantly be chasing the females, but nope...he flares every once in a while when one swims up to him, but then he turns away and swims the other direction. Then i figured there would be fussing and fighting between the females because everyone on here always says they do....havent seen anything. i actually caught all 3 females in the little hiding spots together. 
Has anyone else had good experience like me with males and females together?


----------



## Crazykat (Nov 23, 2010)

I know this isn't what you want to hear, but I'm concerned for your fish. I have read about people keeping males and females together, but always in giant tanks. A ten gallon is really just too small for them to avoid each other. I would suggest that you put your male in a separate tank and then either divide the tank between the females or get some more to make a sorority. It might seem like they're peaceful now, but I have heard too many stories of people doing things like this and coming home to dead fish. I have noticed that during the first few days in a tank for the females, everyone is a little disoriented and after that, the real pecking begins. Is this just an experiment, or do you live in a place that only allows one tank? Do they really all need to be in the same tank? I just want to add that I am in no way trying to be rude, bash you, or tell you what to do. I just personally would not risk the heartache that could be caused by this setup.


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

Crazykat said:


> I know this isn't what you want to hear, but I'm concerned for your fish. I have read about people keeping males and females together, but always in giant tanks. A ten gallon is really just too small for them to avoid each other. I would suggest that you put your male in a separate tank and then either divide the tank between the females or get some more to make a sorority. It might seem like they're peaceful now, but I have heard too many stories of people doing things like this and coming home to dead fish. I have noticed that during the first few days in a tank for the females, everyone is a little disoriented and after that, the real pecking begins. Is this just an experiment, or do you live in a place that only allows one tank? Do they really all need to be in the same tank? I just want to add that I am in no way trying to be rude, bash you, or tell you what to do. I just personally would not risk the heartache that could be caused by this setup.


 
+1. It seems like more and more people are thinking it's okay to keep a male and females together, but it's not. 99% of the time, it ends very badly. Why make such a risk, and stress the fish, just for one's selfish desire to keep them together because they get along right now? If you're set on doing this, at least get a bigger tank. That's my 2 cents xD haha


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

This might work until one of the females comes into breeding condition. But then again, you never know. Every fish has a different personality and perhaps with all the other inhabitants to distract them, the bettas will avoid each other or band together against the non-betta fish. In the end, it's germanchick's call.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Like I said in another thread, things might be fine for quite awhile then, all of a sudden, all heck breaks loose. We had a member a few years back who insisted that her 2 females and male were fine together in a 20 gallon with a Chinese algae eater. She posted a video and it clearly showed the females with stress stripes and the male had what the member said was a little finrot but it looked like he was being nipped by another fish.Even sororities seem like they are fine for months, then the females all of a sudden start attacking each other.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

I guess that person's definition of "fine" meant "not dead yet."  However, it should be noted that Chinese Algae Eaters get big and very, very territorial. Those bettas probably weren't stressed by each other but by the CAE. _Adventurous Aquarist Guide: The 101 Best Tropical Fish_ included the CAE in its list of 33 fish to AVOID. This is a list that includes the infamous Red Tail Catfish, piranha, and numerous other fish that are too big or too mean to be kept in most home aquariums.


----------



## GienahClarette (Jan 28, 2011)

Also, your tank sounds overstocked. If you follow the rule of at least 1 gallon per inch of fish, there are way too many fish in there. It seems like a lot of members are trying to do 10 gallon sororities lately. I'm personally of the opinion that 20 gallon is the minimum for those; I like to give fish a little more than just the minimum amount of space.


----------



## LuckyFish (Apr 3, 2011)

In the 1in of fish per gallon rule don't bettas get double the space? Like, if a betta is 1.5in it should get 3 gallons instead of the normal 1.5... anyways that's what I heard and follow.


----------



## GienahClarette (Jan 28, 2011)

I learned to go by the fish's adult size. So, for bettas, that's between 2-3 gallons. Same with all other fish's respective adult sizes. 

1 male betta: 2-3 gallons = 2.5
3x female betta: 2-3 gallons = 7.5
2x bumblebee catfish: 2 gallons = 4 g
3 ghost shrimp: pretty much don't count...

Total: 14 gallons of fish in 10 gallons of water


----------



## Ethan (Dec 3, 2010)

germanchick09 said:


> okay people before you start bashing me with rude comments or telling me what to do. I have had bettas for the past 10 years. I have a 10 gal, its inhabitants are 2 bumblebee catfish, 3 ghost shrimp, my male HMPK Kane, and 3 females. My tank is planted very well. I have been watching my fish pretty much 24/7..well maybe 22/7...bathroom breaks...lol... This tank has been occupied like this for the past 15days. I figured Kane would constantly be chasing the females, but nope...he flares every once in a while when one swims up to him, but then he turns away and swims the other direction. Then i figured there would be fussing and fighting between the females because everyone on here always says they do....havent seen anything. i actually caught all 3 females in the little hiding spots together.
> Has anyone else had good experience like me with males and females together?


I'm not tring to be rude ,but why do people always try to defy reality usually with no good reason including that it almost always fails :|

Ok here's the reality of it:

betta males can not be kept with females usually regardless of the tanks size. Unless its some type of mutation of no instinct......which is one in a billion


----------



## germanchick09 (Jul 27, 2010)

this wasnt my 1st attempt and its bee working fine. and always has for me. thanks


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

germanchick, you asked if others had had good experiences keeping males and females together. Guess the answer is NO. Good lu


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

Betta splendens are *not* wild bettas. Wild bettas can have both genders living together successfully. Betta splendens (domesticated bettas) have been bred for hundreds of years to fight. To KILL if the loser doesn't swim away fast enough.

When the dominant girl gets into a breeding mood, she will try to chase away the other female, but guess what, you have them in a ten gallon. The dominant girl won't be happy when the other females don't haul butt and get out of her and your boy's way. She can, and will kill them. If you want proof, here it is "I noticed one large female becoming increasingly aggressive to her siblings and was at a loss as to why her behavior should suddenly change after months of peaceful co-existence". This is an part of a major breeder's method of spawning where she kept the father of the fry in with his fry as they developed. What you read was just after the males were developed enough to be removed she kept the father in the *giant* tank with his daughters... much bigger than 10 gallons. Seeing as they've grown up together, there was supposed to be less of a risk of aggression between the female siblings. But guess what, after growing up together for almost four months that went down the drain. 

that's one scenario. Another is the male gets defensive of his territory, and then kills your girls when they don't leave. There are a lot of ways your bettas could seriously hurt or kill each other. Don't try to change who they are.

Also, I agree; you are overstocked whether you look at it in the 1 inch per gallon rule, or simply by bioload.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

In the wild, bettas can get away from each other, In an aquarium they can't so they fight.


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

I would be careful, OP. We suggest you remove them so that you do not suffer a loss of your fish.

I understand your tank is heavily planted and that you have been into fish for many years, but we warn you not for lack of experience, but with experience of our own.

We just dont want to see your fish harmed, that is all.

And, very sorry, but do not come around asking/talking about controversial issues and beat down what others say. There is no purpose of putting your information out here and not listening to what people say, especially if it is the same thing, over and over.

We're not being rude, nor mean, we're offering advice.
For example, try keeping the fish in a bigger tank like one poster said. More room to get away.

Another poster gave you a story of what happened to them...it may be worth looking into. 

No one wants to hear in a few weeks that this doesnt work out for you. We'd be sad to hear they've died or have been hurt. We just want to help, and if you don want to hear it, then dont come, dont ask, dont tell us.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

I want to point out that germanchick never asked for advice. She simply asked about other people's experiences, what could amount to a simple "yes, I have had a good experience" or "no, I have not had a good experience." Nor has she really beaten down what anyone said. She simply said that it wasn't her first attempt and it's been working fine for her. Let's all just lay off and close this thread before tempers flare. So, peace, okay everyone?


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

By the way, anyone else getting a mental image of bettas flaring at each other? I am.


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Whatever. Still, advice will be given that the OP might not like.

And I disagree, the OP appears to have been aggravated by the responses.
"this wasnt my 1st attempt and its bee working fine. and always has for me. thanks"

Again, whatever, do as you will, OP.


----------



## germanchick09 (Jul 27, 2010)

i never beat any one down../.i appreciate the input and i did say thank you. i was never rude.


----------



## germanchick09 (Jul 27, 2010)

and just so you guys know. i took the male out and he has his own 10gal now. thinking about adding 2 more females to the 3 that are already in the 10gal.


----------



## SillyCone (May 7, 2011)

Well, at least you tried.

And idk, every fish is unique in various ways, who knows, maybe that wouldn't end up bad, you guys sometimes calls me rude but I guess everyone flamed him for trying something "new". He was careful and none of them was harmed, end of the story.

Jeez, you guys are too "OMG HE WILL KILL THE FISH" thingy, give he guy a chance. =X


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I think adding two more females would be a great idea.


----------



## babyk (Apr 24, 2011)

I def want to see pictures of the new females and your tank setups 
Im ALWAYS interested in seeing what other people have


----------



## germanchick09 (Jul 27, 2010)

well i went to the pet store today..but no females...so i will have to wait till next week....but i noticed that there is no bullying between the females at all


----------



## LucyLoofa (May 30, 2010)

Which is good. I'm glad to hear that the females are doing fine and the boy has a place of his own. If you wanted you could probably split the 10 gal down the middle with a divider and have two males. Not to push, but just in case you were thinking "Gee, I like my male. Wish I could have another but there's no room..." lol But I know a lot of things go into consideration when dividing, like possibilities of sickness, when to move one in case you need to, how to plant the tank around the divider, otto for each side maybe, tons of things like that.
Hope you find a good girl at the store later.


----------



## germanchick09 (Jul 27, 2010)

haha nah...this is a 500 dollar betta....he gets special treatment...lol


----------



## SillyCone (May 7, 2011)

germanchick09 said:


> haha nah...this is a 500 dollar betta....he gets special treatment...lol


You paid $500 in a betta? :V!

Photos!! XD!


----------



## babyk (Apr 24, 2011)

umm yes photos please.


----------



## germanchick09 (Jul 27, 2010)

heck no!!! someone else did
and they didnt like him so they just said here ya go...have him


----------



## SillyCone (May 7, 2011)

LOL lucky guy, you are xD

oh and photos.

----------

just saw your name properly... lucky girl**


----------



## germanchick09 (Jul 27, 2010)

here are a few pics


----------



## SillyCone (May 7, 2011)

whoa, no wonder $500, I bet the fry will look gorgeous too!


----------



## germanchick09 (Jul 27, 2010)

i hope so!!! hes a halfmoon plakate....with blue eyes  i dont know which female he mated with...so yeah...


----------



## SillyCone (May 7, 2011)

maybe all 3 of them.... LOLOLOLOL!


----------



## germanchick09 (Jul 27, 2010)

haha be nice haha
i counted 30 babies...3 got eaten by the female and one by the catfish


----------



## SillyCone (May 7, 2011)

ouchie... Well, at least isn't as big as 100 so might be a good number for a first timer.


----------



## germanchick09 (Jul 27, 2010)

haha yeah so true...tried taking pics...but no luck


----------



## SillyCone (May 7, 2011)

try harder! xD!

what is your cam?


----------



## BlueHaven (Jul 17, 2010)

:0
That's a lot of money to give away, that's really awesome your betta was given to you! He's very pretty!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

It's germanCHICK, not germanDUDE. lol


----------



## germanchick09 (Jul 27, 2010)

haha thank you dramaqueen!!


----------

